# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  ΚΛΕΙΔΙ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΟΥ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΟΥ

## PETROSCHATZIARGYROS

Καλησπέρα! Έχω έναν ηλεκτρικό διάδρομο KENTAURUS. Δυστυχώς έκρυψα το κλειδί ασφαλείας για να μην το παίζουν τα παιδιά μας και πλέον δεν το βρίσκουμε. Οπότε ούτε και να τον λειτουργήσουμε μπορούμε. Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα λειτουργίας με παράκαμψη  του κλειδιού ασφαλείας; Αν όχι, υπάρχει κάποια άλλη πατέντα; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## pliktras

Καλησπέρα.Ναι γίνεται παράκαμψη.Στείλε μας μια φώτο την κονσόλα....Η μία περίπτωση είναι να πάρεις ένα μαγνητάκι μικρό και να το βάλεις εκεί που μπαίνει το κλειδί(αν είναι τέτοια περίπτωση) και άν ειναι καρφωτό το κλειδί, μπαίνει είτε κάποια κάρτα(τύπου πιστωτική ) ή καμιά πατεντούλα με κάτι άλλο, ώστε να μην ανοίγεις την κονσόλα και γίνει καμιά ζημία

----------


## PETROSCHATZIARGYROS

> Καλησπέρα.Ναι γίνεται παράκαμψη.Στείλε μας μια φώτο την κονσόλα....Η μία περίπτωση είναι να πάρεις ένα μαγνητάκι μικρό και να το βάλεις εκεί που μπαίνει το κλειδί(αν είναι τέτοια περίπτωση) και άν ειναι καρφωτό το κλειδί, μπαίνει είτε κάποια κάρτα(τύπου πιστωτική ) ή καμιά πατεντούλα με κάτι άλλο, ώστε να μην ανοίγεις την κονσόλα και γίνει καμιά ζημία




Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση! Μόλις δοκίμασα συνδυασμό ενός λεπτού μετάλλου με μαγνήτη και έκανε start. Και πάλι ευχαριστώ!

----------

